# 2011 Discovery Cove Discount?



## scottmel

I just booked my disney trip today and ironically I am staying at Disney but not going to disney parks! This is a Discovery Cove and SEa World trip. Here is my catch though I NEED a discovery cove discount. If I don't get a good one I won't go to DC this trip. ANY Codes out there? I must have missed an earlier special for DC which is weird b/c I have email notification and on their facebook page...So not sure how I missed the last special...ANY code or how to get one?? thanks!


----------



## greenclan67

The only discount I have seen is for annual passport holders, for Seaworld, Aquatica, and/or Busch Gardens! It is $169 for a dolphin swim day, and $69 for a resort day! But does not include a pass to SW, Aquatica or Busch Garden!


----------



## JLR

Others have reported a $50 pp discount for paying with an american express card - you may want to search previous posts for that.  One poster reported buying enought prepaid amex cards to pay for his trip.


----------



## keishashadow

JLR said:


> Others have reported a $50 pp discount for paying with an american express card - you may want to search previous posts for that. One poster reported buying enought prepaid amex cards to pay for his trip.


 
I went to Amex's website and bought *1 card (it's my understanding you need 1 card vs mutiple ones to work ala a single payment an Amex credit card would generate)*, large enough to pay for my family of 3.  Used it on SW's website & wound up having $60-something leftover which i used elsewhere on the trip.


----------



## scottmel

keishashadow said:


> I went to Amex's website and bought *1 card (it's my understanding you need 1 card vs mutiple ones to work ala a single payment an Amex credit card would generate)*, large enough to pay for my family of 3.  Used it on SW's website & wound up having $60-something leftover which i used elsewhere on the trip.



Where can I find this thread about this? I searched on American Express and came up empty. I don't understand wha tyou mean about buying a single card so maybe the thread would clarify. thanks!


----------



## JLR

Here is a quote from the prvious thread: ames discount (you can scroll down the page, but I thought this was the most useful post.


LockShockBarrel said:


> Greenclan- I believe that $199 price is like an off season price. I'm sure there's lots of people who don't want to go in the water or risk bad weather in January. I'm not one of those people.
> 
> PrincessKsMom-
> "American Express Cardholders can save $50 per person at Discovery Cove for visits through 12/23/10. (Or upgrade to the Ultimate package and save $80.) Get this offer online from Discovery Cove in advance using promo code AMXDM10 in the box at the top of the page. I don't believe it is available at the park ticket booths. Not valid on previously booked reservations. Must use promotion code at time of booking to receive discount. Each reservation must include at least one Dolphin Swim admission. Offer cannot be combined with any other offers. Thanks to Dennis Z for info.
> 
> Note: if you don't have an American Express Card, you can buy an American Express Gift Card and use it for the offer above. It costs a bit due to the $3.95 per card fee (but you can use code EMSVCA1 to waive the fee) and shipping, but since you're going to save $50 per ticket, it's worth it! Be sure to buy a big enough gift card to cover the entire cost of your tickets, tax, etc. Then, once you have the Amex gift card, make your purchase online from Discovery Cove in advance using promotion code AMXDM10 in the box at the top of the page. I have heard from numerous readers who have used this strategy successfully. Thanks to Jeff K for additional information.
> Make a reservation for a Dolphin Swim through this special offer and Discovery Cove will contribute $25 directly to The Nature Conservancys Adopt a Coral Reef program, and you'll also enjoy $25 off for each person on your reservation. Offer valid 8/23/10 - 3/27/11. Limited availability, blackout dates and restrictions apply. Cannot be combined with any other offer. Thanks to Stef for info."
> 
> I copied that directly from the Mousesavers site. I know they're saying they've had readers that have had success with the gift card and using the code thing, but what can I say? I'm paranoid


----------



## keishashadow

scottmel said:


> Where can I find this thread about this? I searched on American Express and came up empty. I don't understand wha tyou mean about buying a single card so maybe the thread would clarify. thanks!


 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2495323&highlight=american+express+gift+card&page=5

see my post #46, as to details, the codes come & go, you have to keep checking/google often to see what's currently the best deal.  I used AMXDM10 as mentioned in the above-thread.  it may or may not still be valid, good luck

fyi, several threads out there, just use search function using *american express gift card *


----------



## 3smithboys

scottmel said:


> I just booked my disney trip today and ironically I am staying at Disney but not going to disney parks! This is a Discovery Cove and SEa World trip. Here is my catch though I NEED a discovery cove discount. If I don't get a good one I won't go to DC this trip. ANY Codes out there? I must have missed an earlier special for DC which is weird b/c I have email notification and on their facebook page...So not sure how I missed the last special...ANY code or how to get one?? thanks!



It's funny that you just booked this today!  So did we!  It's the first time we are staying at a Disney resort but not going to the parks...we are going to Sea World and Aquatica.  We are staying at POR!!!  We love that resort, and with the room only discount, it was cheaper than or/right around the same price as staying off site.  It will also give us some time to explore the resort since we won't be rushing around the parks.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

It appears the AMEX code is no longer working. Mousesavers took it off their site and when I tried to book it, it did not go through.


----------



## Kodeysmom

We used the discount they were offering for $199 per person but was only valid thru Dec 20th. We received notification of it thru email from Discovery Cove. We now have 2 more people going and I am on the lookout for a discount for them .


----------



## scottmel

Kodeysmom said:


> We used the discount they were offering for $199 per person but was only valid thru Dec 20th. We received notification of it thru email from Discovery Cove. We now have 2 more people going and I am on the lookout for a discount for them .



Do you mean this 199 per person was good for 2011 ALL YEAR or just up to a point in 2011? Thanks...


----------



## scottmel

3smithboys said:


> It's funny that you just booked this today!  So did we!  It's the first time we are staying at a Disney resort but not going to the parks...we are going to Sea World and Aquatica.  We are staying at POR!!!  We love that resort, and with the room only discount, it was cheaper than or/right around the same price as staying off site.  It will also give us some time to explore the resort since we won't be rushing around the parks.



Oh that is so funny!  After spending the last two Junes really going full speed to the parks rope drop, fast pass collection, etc - you know the drill..It will be so nice to just RELAX! I am really hoping the Discovery Cove works out as I get free SEa world passes...but then if it does work out I might have to drop out of club level..this could turn out to be an expesnive parkless trip!!!!!! I stayed at POR many years ago before DD and DH and I loved it there . I always recommend that resort to a family looking for a moderate. So charming!


----------



## 3smithboys

scottmel said:


> Oh that is so funny!  After spending the last two Junes really going full speed to the parks rope drop, fast pass collection, etc - you know the drill..It will be so nice to just RELAX! I am really hoping the Discovery Cove works out as I get free SEa world passes...but then if it does work out I might have to drop out of club level..this could turn out to be an expesnive parkless trip!!!!!! I stayed at POR many years ago before DD and DH and I loved it there . I always recommend that resort to a family looking for a moderate. So charming!



We recommend it too and are also looking forward to having a chance to relax a bit.  It will feel strange to be at a Disney resort but not go to the parks I fear!  We are not strangers to WDW having been there 3 Winter Breaks in the past 4 years (we just didn't go this past year) and just this past August for a week.  When we go - we go COMMANDO!!!  So there really isn't too much down time...


----------



## smitette

DH and I went to Discovery Cove when anheuser busch owned it, how is it now??!! We loved it when we went and it was the most carefree day that we have everhad!


----------



## greenclan67

It is still the same, and you feel very pampered! We loved our day there last Feb, we are going back March 13th! Can't wait, I hope the weather is nice!


----------



## Kodeysmom

The email link was good for any date in 2011


----------



## Kodeysmom

scottmel said:


> Do you mean this 199 per person was good for 2011 ALL YEAR or just up to a point in 2011? Thanks...



The email link was good for entire 2011


----------

